# Feast or Famine



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

First of all, I'm NOT complaining! Having said that, I was off for 3 weeks from Dec. 20th or so till mid Jan. Now, well now's a different story. I have 4 jobs going at once with more on the way. Problem is there are not enough hours in the day. I live and work in a rural area. Driving times vary between jobs. I probably burned up 2 hrs. today just driving from one job to the next. I hit all 4 today. I have a small 4 man crew and we are split up between all the jobs. I'll have two sprayed tomorrow then work Saturday with only two to finish next week. One has a 20 ft. vaulted ceiling. We hang all our jobs as well. My main GC just told me about a 5000 sq. ft. two story that's coming up next month.

Let me also say that I am a firm believer. And I truly believe that God is sending me this work. I'm just wondering if He chuckles a bit watching me and my crew run around like chickens with our heads cut off (southern term...lol) trying to get it all done! :yes:

Again, not complaining, I love the work AND of course the money, but my butt's draggin'. I need a clone of me that works cheap! :whistling2:

I know we've all been in these situations. Just letting off some steam. Keep truckin' guys!

I'm 48 and if I knew I was gonna live this long, I would have taken better care of myself! :thumbup:

And after reading the "bonehead" thread, I can relate. I think ALL my guys are boneheads....especially on Mondays and Fridays. But hey, they're AWESOME on Wednesdays! haha:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good for you man!:thumbsup: Glad to here your busy eastex. :yes:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)




----------

